# I Came, I Saw, I Couldn't Conquer.



## asufa80

Hello, I would like to learn two variations of the famous quote by Juliuis cesar (veni, vidi, vici)

1. The translation of "I came, I saw, I Couldn't Conquer."

2 The translation of " I came, I saw, but could I conquer?"

Thanks in advance, all help appreciated.


----------



## Starless74

Hello, asufa80
A possible translation may be:

1. _Veni, vidi, sed vincere non potui_.
2. _Veni, vidi, num vincere potui? ***_

*** _num_ implies a negative answer only, it doesn't express a doubt.


----------



## asufa80

Starless74 said:


> Hello, asufa80
> A possible translation may be:
> 
> 1. _Veni, vidi, sed vincere non potui_.
> 2. _Veni, vidi, num vincere potui? ***_
> 
> *** _num_ implies a negative answer only, it doesn't express a doubt.




Hello, Thank you for you answer. So do you mean the answer to the second translation will be a no?


----------



## asufa80

asufa80 said:


> Hello, Thank you for you answer. So do you mean the answer to the second translation will be a no?


Also someone told me that "Veni, vidi, sed non vici" is a acceptable translation for the first sentence, do you confirm?


----------



## Starless74

asufa80 said:


> So do you mean the answer to the second translation will be a no?


Exactly. Something like 'how could I possibly win?'

*Edit*: assertive and interrogative sentences have the same construction in Latin, the question mark being the only difference.
So I managed to use '_num_' to separate _veni_ and _vidi_ (which are assertive) from _vincere potui? _which is the actual interrogative.


----------



## asufa80

Starless74 said:


> Exactly. Something like 'how could I possibly win?'


Thanks alot for the help, is there a way i can ask it as a question?


----------



## Starless74

asufa80 said:


> is there a way I can ask it as a question?


I'd suggest to divide the sentence in two parts:
_Veni et vidi. Vincere potui? _or _Vincere poteram?

vincere potui? = _have I _actually_ conquered? (after the event)
_vincere poteram?_ = was I capable of conquering? (before the event)


----------



## asufa80

Starless74 said:


> I'd suggest to divide the sentence in two parts:
> _Veni et vidi. Vincere potui? _or _Vincere poteram?
> 
> vincere potui? = _have I _actually_ conquered? (after the event)
> _vincere poteram?_ = was I capable of conquering? (before the event)


So i will write this because im not sure i  understand correct so;
" veni et vidi. Vincere potui?" and "veni et vidi. Vincere poteram?" are both correct?


----------



## Starless74

I think so. My Latin is a bit rusty, I have to admit.


----------



## asufa80

Starless74 said:


> I think so. My Latin is a bit rusty, I have to admit.


Thats alright thanks for trying to help, I really appreciate it


----------



## Starless74

asufa80 said:


> Also someone told me that "Veni, vidi, sed non vici" is a acceptable translation for the first sentence, do you confirm?


Yes it's acceptable for 1. 
It's «I came, I saw, but didn't win».


----------



## asufa80

Starless74 said:


> Yes it's acceptable for 1.
> It's «I came, I saw, but didn't win».


Thank you for all your help, have a nice day


----------

